# clausing 6300 lathe problems



## jus1975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Im new to maching and I figured the best way to learn is to buy a lathe and get started.  The only way for me around here.  I purchased a 6300 with a 3 phase motor.  I have a vfd to operate from 220 to 3 phase.  when powered the lathe turns very slowly for about a half inch and that's it.  Any ideas as to what the problem could be or if Im operating it correctly.  I am new to this.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Feb 9, 2014)

jus1975 said:


> Im new to maching and I figured the best way to learn is to buy a lathe and get started.  The only way for me around here.  I purchased a 6300 with a 3 phase motor.  I have a vfd to operate from 220 to 3 phase.  when powered the lathe turns very slowly for about a half inch and that's it.  Any ideas as to what the problem could be or if Im operating it correctly.  I am new to this.



Have you tried running the motor without the belts on?  How does it turn over by hand?

Is there a lot of buzzing/humming?

I'm running a homemade rotary phase converter on mine.  3 phase motor that I don't know the size of that's running producing the 3rd phase that's enough to start my lathe.

Could be your VFD.  Was the lathe running before you got it?


----------



## dickr (Feb 9, 2014)

My advice would be to find your self an electrician before your hair stands  on end among other things. Don't wanna ruin you or the lathe before you get to play ! ! !
Good Luck  There's lots of guys here to help once you get the electric figured.
dickr


----------

